# Penn 525magT just listed on eBay



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

If any fans of Penn 525magT, I have mine for sale on ebay, its my best one, sold one last week 220.00. This one is purrrrfect. Only used on the field a few times.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm sure it is.. 
Read the Sticky on the beginning of this forum. It outlines the criteria on posting for sale items


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

i have read it, am i missing something?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

You need an asking price. It can have obo to give people an option to make a lesser offer and bumps are reserved for price reductions.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You read it ... did you comprehend it?

Try again and pay close attention to the very first statement marked number 1

You have it up on eBay and not for sale in this forum.. your looking for bidders not buyers. 
You are basically advertising your auction

Post it here with a price or sell it on eBay . Pick One


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

i see, i gave a heads up for interested casters because the reel is like a jewel. 
i'm outta here, forum police noted, i dont need smart ass remarks from fishermen. Delete anything I posted and have fun.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Whatever man I'm sure it is like a jewel, you've sold six 525s on eBay top money, all JEWELS I'm sure ... Good For You and your success there.

I've got three reels up for sale on eBay as well 

Posting things in the P&S marketplace is simple... either sell it here or eBay ....


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

the above posts are the reasons I do not post anything for sale on this site anymore....use a little diplomacy in your criticism......


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

he broke the rules........diplomacy is over-rated.....


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

what ever floats your boat.... just got back from the Uk with a few Zippy's I'll post elsewhere, thank you very much.


----------

